# Explore SolSpace's Murky World of Organized Crime!



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2020)

WOIN's _SolSpace_ setting expands with Jacob Rodgers' _Code of Honor_ trilogy!





THE MURKY WORD OF ORGANIZED CRIME

The Galileo Sector has been settled space for many years. However, it has never fallen under Union control.

It is a place of exiled criminals, those down on their luck and those who wish to avoid the scrutiny of the government.

Millions of credits of trade flow through the sector, most of it legitimate, but it remains a place where you can find most anything you’d want as long as you’re not particularly interested in where it came from.

A trilogy of adventures for scoundrels and ne'er-do-wells.

Compiles the adventures _The Palermo Gambit, The Trade War,_ and _Market Squared_, previously published in EONS.

This book requires the use of a What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. core rulebook.

Find it here!


----------

